# Formatage carte SD en FAT 16



## netgui (21 Septembre 2009)

J'ai formaté par mégarde  une carte mémoire SD en FAT 32. Résultat : elle ne monte plus. Impossible d'y accéder que ce soit depuis le mac ou depuis mon appareil photo.

Il me semble qu'originellement elle était formaté en FAT16. Y a t'il une solution pour la reformater comme il faut ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2009)

L'appareil Photo ne propose pas de la reformater?


----------



## netgui (21 Septembre 2009)

En fait, j'ai formaté la carte mémoire interne de l'appareil + la carte externe (oui je suis un boulet).
Donc pour l'externe, je vais tester avec un autre appareil plus évolué. mais pour l'interne, je reste bloqué :-(


----------



## jmkrapo (22 Septembre 2009)

Salut. Trouve toi un ami qui a encore un PC et demande lui d'allez dans son Gestionaire de disque. Je crois qu'il est encore possible de faire du formatage FAT (pas FAT32).


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2009)

jmkrapo a dit:


> Salut. Trouve toi un ami qui a encore un PC et demande lui d'allez dans son Gestionaire de disque. Je crois qu'il est encore possible de faire du formatage FAT (pas FAT32).



Quelle est la taille de la mémoire interne de ton appareil ? si elle fait 512 Mo ou moins, Mac OS la formatera automatiquement en FAT16. Si elle fait entre plus de 512 Mo et moins de 2 Go, tu ne pourras la formater en FAT16 que depuis un PC !


----------



## netgui (23 Septembre 2009)

J'ai windows XP sur un bootcamp. je vais tester ça. Gestionnaire de disque... une nouvelle découverte


----------



## Waterfront (20 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

Déterrage de fil parce que je me suis trouvé confronté au problème du formatage en FAT16 d'un support (clef USB de 4 Go) et que j'ai passé des plombes à chercher (ici et ailleurs) et à trouver (ailleurs), enfin, une solution claire et relativement facile à appliquer !

Ça passe donc par le terminal

*Préalable :
*En FAT16, pas question de générer des partitions de plus de 2 Go.
Si le support fait 4 Go, on doit donc créer 2 partitions de 2 Go, ou 4 de 1 Go, ou 8 de 512 Mo, etc.

Pour générer 2 partitions de 2 Go en FAT16 sur une clef de 4 Go, voici la commande à saisir dans le terminal en respectant bien les espaces :
_diskutil partitiondisk /dev/disk2 2 MBRFormat "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 2000M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 2000M_
Puis valider par la touche Entrée.

Dans le détail
*/dev/disk2* est le chemin d'accès à ma clef USB.
On peut connaître ce chemin en se servant d'Utilitaire de disque : cliquer sur l'icône de la clef USB et demander les Infos : la fenêtre qui s'ouvre donne l'identifiant du disque : disk2 (chez moi) mais ça peut être disk3 ou disk4 chez vous : à vérifier.

*2 MBRFormat* indique que 2 partitions seront formatées. Si on veut faire 4 partitions, on change le 2 en 4, si on veut 8 partitions, on change le 2 en 8, etc.

*"MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 2000M* indique que :
- la première partition sera en FAT16, fera 2000 Mo (soit 2 Go) et sera nommée Data.
Comme j'ai demandé 2 partitions, il faut répéter cette partie de la commande 2 fois.

Si je voulais faire 4 partitions de 1 Go, il faudrait donc saisir :
_diskutil partitiondisk /dev/disk2 4 MBRFormat "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 1000M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 1000M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 1000M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 1000M_

Pour 8 partitions de 512 Mo, il faudrait saisir :
_diskutil partitiondisk /dev/disk2 8 MBRFormat "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 512M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 512M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 512M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 512M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 512M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 512M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 512M "MS-DOS FAT16" "Data" 512M_

J'espère que tout ceci est suffisamment clair pour éviter à quelqu'un d'autre de chercher pendant des heures !
--


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2010)

Très bien, mais le plus simple me parait quand même de formater la carte depuis l'appareil photo


----------



## netgui (22 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Très bien, mais le plus simple me parait quand même de formater la carte depuis l'appareil photo



Ton appareil photo accepte les clef usb ? 

Et dans mon cas c'est aussi la carte mémoire INTERNE de l'appareil qui avait été formatée rendant inopérante l'ensemble de l'appareil (oui, une belle galère).

En tout cas merci d'avoir détéré le fil, c'est très interessant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2010)

netgui a dit:


> Ton appareil photo accepte les clef usb ?







netgui a dit:


> J'ai formaté par mégarde  *une carte mémoire SD* en FAT 32.



:hein:


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je déterre parce que je suis confronté au même problème.
J'ai une carte SD de 2Go que j'ai voulu reformater et s'est donc retrouvée en FAT32. Ce n'est pas un appareil photo (un accordéon automatique, voir ma signature) et je n'ai pas d'option de formatage directement sur l'instrument.
J'ai donc utilisé la technique de Waterfront qui marche à merveille.
Il fallait juste :
Utiliser un nom de disque tout en majuscules
Mettre une taille de 1975M max pour une carte de 2Go
Mais surtout : quand la carte est dans mon accordéon, il voit un premier fichier (au même niveau que les dossiers copiés dans la carte) du nom donné au disque (DATA ou autre).
La carte neuve ne présentait pas son nom comme ceci, on accédait directement au premier dossier.

Savez-vous comment supprimer ou masquer ce fichier ? Merci


----------



## lotai (8 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Je reviens encore déterrer le sujet au pour une clé USB cette fois.
Ça ne fonctionne pas car apparemment le système ne reconnait pas ma clé comme étant un volume complet. 
La réponse est la suivante :
_/Volumes/SONY does not appear to be a whole disk_
Des idées ?
Merci


----------



## Babyfasty (13 Août 2021)

Hello, pcq les précédentes techniques exposées n'ont pas marché, j'ai suivi ce tuto : https://pbxbook.com/other/dosfat16.html

OS : 10.15.7 Catalina


----------



## radioman (14 Août 2021)

il y a appli spécifique formatage qui peut (peut-être) te dépanner:
SD Card Formatter


----------

